# 2 Tim. 2:13



## py3ak (May 31, 2009)

B.B. Warfield, "Communion with Christ" in _Faith and Life_


> I take it this last clause is designed to call back the soul from the contemplation of the dreadfulness of denying Christ and throw it in trust and hope back upon Jesus Christ, the faithful One, who despite our unfaithfulness will never deny Himself—will never disown Himself,—but will ever look on His own cross and righteousness and all the bitter dole He has suffered, and will not let anything snatch what He has purchased to Himself out of His hands.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 31, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Idelette (May 31, 2009)

Amen! Praise God that we can rest assured that no one can snatch us out of His hand!


----------

